# TAIT acquires Stage Technologies



## STEVETERRY (Jul 29, 2013)

See:

TAIT Acquires Stage Technologies and Delstar Engineering - Lighting&Sound America Online - News


----------



## Footer (Jul 29, 2013)

Waiting for them to buy Fisher as well. This was a good grab for these guys... people alone are worth it.


----------



## Traitor800 (Jul 29, 2013)

Footer said:


> Waiting for them to buy Fisher as well. This was a good grab for these guys... people alone are worth it.



Tait bought FTSI a couple of years ago, and as of earlier this year when TAIT went through some restructuring FTSI no longer exist.http://digitaleditiononline.com/iphone/article.php?id=1372726&id_issue=154632&src=&ref=


----------



## STEVETERRY (Jul 29, 2013)

Traitor800 said:


> Tait bought FTSI a couple of years ago, and as of earlier this year when TAIT went through some restructuring FTSI no longer exist.PLSN &ndash; April 2013



And perhaps even more interesting is that TAIT was acquired (pretty much as a well-kept secret) by Rock-It Cargo.

ST


----------



## Traitor800 (Jul 29, 2013)

STEVETERRY said:


> And perhaps even more interesting is that TAIT was acquired (pretty much as a well-kept secret) by Rock-It Cargo.
> 
> ST



False, Calera Capitol has invested in both companies. Which is where I'm guessing this rumor came from.


----------



## Footer (Jul 29, 2013)

STEVETERRY said:


> And perhaps even more interesting is that TAIT was acquired (pretty much as a well-kept secret) by Rock-It Cargo.
> 
> ST



Did not know that one. I knew they worked a lot with FTSI, did not know they bought them up. 

What ever happened to the lighting company that was setting up shop in Tait land?


----------



## deadlygopher (Jul 30, 2013)

I have mixed feelings about this acquisition. Stage Tech's winch systems are pretty great, and it's exciting that a Navigator system might be driving them soon. Maybe we'll get Navigator in a Nomad form factor. On the other hand, TAIT now basically has a monopoly on automation at this scale.


----------



## Footer (Jul 30, 2013)

deadlygopher said:


> On the other hand, TAIT now basically has a monopoly on automation at this scale.



Truth be told, how many of these types of companies can this industry support in the first place? Tait also has a monopoly on staging at the scale they run. If there is a hole to fill on large scale automation, it will get filled. 

Big question is when does Live Nation gobble up these guys, PRG, and Upstaging.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Jul 30, 2013)

Traitor800 said:


> False, Calera Capitol has invested in both companies. Which is where I'm guessing this rumor came from.



Thanks for the fact check!

ST


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jul 30, 2013)

I didn't think the decline of Strand in the late 80's and early 90'swas a good thing for the lighting industry and believe that we would be better if Strand had been privately owned and competed with ETC all these years. Likewise I believe FTSI and now Stage Tech being subsumed by Tait will not best further the high end entertainment technology automation industry. At least there are others in the automation business and some may be able to transition to the high end.

I'm also saddened by the certainty that some good individuals will be stressed and hurt by the change. Like death and taxes.


----------

